

How Google’s Algorithm Silences Minority Opinions - sharkweek
http://highspeedinternet.com/blog/technology/how-googles-algorithm-silences-minority-opinions

======
peterashford
Author misunderstands Google. It is not an Oracle we should expect to answer
questions like "Does God exist?" We need to realise that it will find us pages
that are popular using that term - hence, we'll find pages by people who think
that it's a useful question to ask. People who think otherwise wouldn't even
ask the question or post a site that asks it.

In other words, the fault is not Google's, it's the user's fault for not
knowing what Google is doing.

------
wwweston
Very meta (this isn't getting a lot of upvotes/discussion).

